# When do you clean your room?



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

*Level 1: You shall not pass!*
You just don't let it get messy.









*Level 2: **** happens.*
But you manage it before it gets out of control. (sorry couldn't find an adult room pic for this level)









*Level 3: Enough is enough.*
You face the truth, even if it's late.









*Level 4: ***** Please!*
***** please!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I try to maintain the situation at level 3 for a few weeks, then i give up and clean my room.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Level 1, OCD a little. I can't stand unclean stuff.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

pouria19 said:


> I try to maintain the situation at level 3 for a few weeks, then i give up and clean my room.


This.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

When I feel like it, which is very rarely. The only difference from Stage 4 is that I have paths cleared for easy access to whatever I need. The mess of items strewn about is at least an indication of a varied lifestyle - I stick to what I know, which is not much at all, so there's not so much stuff strewn around as crumbs and dust, wrappers and cutlery.


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

Mine is usually 2, sometimes 3, but you know what Einstein said, "Order is for idiots, genius can handle chaos." ^^


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Somewhere in the middle of 2 and 3


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Level 1. I don't have things that would get my room dirty, when people's rooms are messes I don't understand why, what is in your room that you move so often? The only thing that could possibly make my room messy is clothes, but they go straight in the basket, or I just wear the same clothes for a week sometimes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1) I vacuum the floor fairly frequently.

2) always papers and crisp bags , biscuit wrappers, go in the bin, and that bag it taken out when full.

3) occasionally I clear out drawers and throw stuff away.

4) occasionally I clean my window. clean the computer and desk and polish there. wash down surfaces.

5) remove all the bedding and vacuum clean the sheets. Once I even used insecticide on the bed and mattress . but i thought this was a bit too obsessive.

so i;d say Im level 1. not even that. yet..... mom says my room is not quite good ! aargh !

( id say level 2 in that pic even that is a disgrace) and level 4....... OMG disgusting!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nilufar said:


> Mine is usually 2, sometimes 3, but you know what Einstein said, "Order is for idiots, genius can handle chaos." ^^


:clap Yes! That's totally accurate. Yet another reason that we're both genius!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Level 2: **** happens


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

level 4

I used to be able to keep it at a level 1...


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

level 2


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> level 4
> 
> I used to be able to keep it at a level 1...


Even right after cleaning my room, it doesn't look like the picture in level 1


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

pouria19 said:


> Even right after cleaning my room, it doesn't look like the picture in level 1


haha, I can relate. It would take a multi-day project to make my room level 1.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It depends on the space, feel, and look of the room. It's easy for me to manage a room with efficient spacing, utility, and a nice overall feel; most rooms don't fit that build. I tend to let your average room get very messy, somewhere between level 5 and MAYDAY!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Somwhere between lvl 1 and lvl 2. I'm not the type who keeps everything spotless at all times, but I don't leave a bunch of crap on the floor, either.

(and by room I mean my apartment)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a very messy person, enough is enough happens often (3.) My room is tiny though.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Between 2 and 3, I just stopped caring.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a messy cleanliness thing going on. It looks a bit disorganized with paperwork but I generally know where things are and go. I am pretty good about not leaving dishes/food lying about and with keeping things that need to be cleaned and disinfected done.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't stand messiness so I really just don't let it get messy. I love cleaning so it's not a problem ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Somewhere between Level 2 and 3.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine is always 2 unless it's the weekend, then it's 3.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Guys the first picture had a hotlinking problem, i think the whole time you were seeing the wrong picture. Sorry.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Put 3 because it is cluttered with books, comic, two shelves, a dresser and a bed, but it's more like, if you took all the clothers and neatly piled them in a center. So it even goes back to a 1.5 to 2.5, but with a level 3's amount of stuff, I'd say.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Right now it's somewhere between enough is _enough_, and Gritch PLEASE (and by room, I mean my office, where I spend the majority of my awake time when I'm home). My actual bedroom is probably saying, "Frit happens," whereas the rest of my house is probably falling somewhere between Frit happens and enough is enough. It's kind of hard to keep things orderly around here, though, because there are two of us living in a small space (and, okay, I may be a bit of a slob :b).

Eventually, though, I will get very tired of it and say "screw all this mess" and then go on a cleaning rampage, or my boyfriend will beat me to it and then we'll be back to, "None shall pass." After that will begin the cycle of, "this time, I will definitely keep it up, I've got this," keeping it up for a couple of weeks or so, only to be followed by, "Oh god, all of this junk just spawned overnight!"


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

3


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2 sometimes 3 chaos is a natural thing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Amethyst Forest said:


> Eventually, though, I will get very tired of it and say "screw all this mess" and then go on a cleaning rampage, or my boyfriend will beat me to it and then we'll be back to, "None shall pass." After that will begin the cycle of, "this time, I will definitely keep it up, I've got this," keeping it up for a couple of weeks or so, only to be followed by, "Oh god, all of this junk just spawned overnight!"


Very accurate


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

When do I clean my room? Not as often as I should but I don't think it gets worse than a level 2.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

every full moon


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Level 2, I try to keep it clean but stuff happens *cough* roommate *cough*

and yeah

Currently I have dishes stacked somewhere...


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

It doesn't get below Level 2 for me.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

My room is usually somewhere between level 2 and level 3. It's honestly not as bad as most people think, it's more of an organized mess in all honesty.


----------

